# Through the ice... No one there to help...



## detlions93 (Sep 28, 2012)

Let me start by saying I have lost quite a bit of respect for the Michigan Sportsmen. My father and I were fishing a gravel pit in Jenison. The one by the airport. The ice had a layer of slush, but the ice was 3" thick or so. We were very cautious and had our spud and were drilling as we went. We came to a spot that had foot prints, shanty outlines, etc. and starting putting up tip-ups. Then, through the ice we went:yikes: First me, then my dad. There were a few scary moments.

The thing that bothers me is there were 3 icefisherman 50 yards away. As I was trying to regain my position on the ice and the ice continued to crack I yelled out to them to help. They all stared at me not making a move. I finally got out and they still had not moved, but had a fish on the ice. They then started back toward they're shanty. I hollered out, "Why did you not even attempt to help!?" They replied, "Better two in the ice than 5." 

Wow!!! I understand not wanting to come and pull us out, but at least come over and ask if we are okay. Or ask if we need police called or something, but, NOTHING! They did not even act like they cared if we had drowned. They made no attempt to even make sure we were all okay. They also proceeded to laugh and call me fat for falling through. They said we should have been more cautious (see above). They made fun of us and we could have died.

I grew up in Michigan and have run across some bad eggs in the woods and on the water, but this today has seriously altered my view on the Michigan sportsmen. They say it only takes one bad to cover up all the good. 

And if anyone knows these guys let them know if the spots were reversed I would have been on my cell and communicating with them to bring them home safe. I have a wife and kid. I could have lost them today and these guys would have blood on their hands. It was the gravel pit in the back corner by Jenison airport across from Grand Rapids gravel about 12:30-1 pm today.


----------



## wetline005 (Dec 30, 2007)

That's pretty sad. Glad you made it out. How deep we're, and what steps did you take to get out. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

first, Im glad youre alright.
but those are the same guys that will leave beer bottle & other trash on the ice.
no body wants to die helping someone, but that's what I was taught to do. You try. You try your damnest. The rope I carry in my box is not for me, it's for you.

we went out today to 2 dif lakes, & the ice was really bad on both too.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Pretty sad. Glad your ok.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

jimbo said:


> The rope I carry in my box is not for me, it's for you


Same here  very glad you both are alright



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Can I assume that the water was over waste deep? That would make a big difference in my mind.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Uhm isn't there some sort of good samaritan law that states you HAVE to help someone in a life threatening situation? That's just f***** up those guys wouldn't even call for help!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Hard to analyze what goes through people's minds when something like that happens. My dad and I went each went through some shaky river ice on back to back days during the late duck season a number of years ago. 

When he went through my natural reaction was to run and help him,, and he needed too. When I went through the next day, his reaction was the same. Being the one in the water and watching my dad coming to help me,,, I immediately screamed out for him to STOP and GET AWAY!! We were SCREWED if we both went in. Reluctantly, he stopped and let me get out by myself. 

In your situation though,, I woulda been over to you guys in a heartbeat!


----------



## Bowhunter2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Glad you two made it out okay. But please don't judge the rest of us by those three Jerks. One day they will have a problem,, I hope they remember this episode.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Crazy Axe said:


> Uhm isn't there some sort of good samaritan law that states you HAVE to help someone in a life threatening situation? That's just f***** up those guys wouldn't even call for help!!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I thought the good samaritan law was to keep someone from sueing you if you try to help someone and it goes wrong.. Either way, glad you guys are ok, I could never stand by if someone was in trouble. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad you both made it out and are ok. You're obviously angry about a bad experience, but... calling essentially everyone on this board and in the field into your sights is a bit over the top.

A lot of guys go in for a dip. If I were fishing by you and you went into 3-4 feet of water, I'd give you a hand if needed it but wouldn't walk away from a flag unless you were screaming bloody murder.

If you went into deep water and got out, I'd certainly help you get back to a warm place and call for assistance if needed. If you were just out of the water and swearing at me about what a dick I am I might think twice unless you had a kid with you that needed help.

If it were high risk where I would likely die trying to help you, I had no rope, no way of assisting you, I would call 911 and do my best to stay in sight of you.

These 3 guys may have had no way to assist. You may have gone in and back out so fast that they couldn't help. You might have expressed your anger even more unevenly on the spot than you did here. Or maybe they are 3 of the worst possible humans in world that just happened to be fishing right by you.

Who knows the real story other than you and them. I suspect this is a case where there's more than one side to a story.

Lesson you learned without paying a high price is this: be prepared, have the gear you need to get out on your own - get warm after - able to call for assistance, don't stand next to each other on questionable ice, don't assume someone's tracks are made by a person that is knowledgeable about ice, don't assume a stranger gives two ****s about your life. 

Being self sufficient is the highest level of assurance you will make it through an event like this. If people can help you and do then it's a bonus.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry. Don't be down on everyone. I seen a guy fall in a few years back. We pulled him out and to safe ice. I will call them vultures because that's what reminds me of. Others came in and ransacked his gear while we took him in. Complete and udder savages IMO. But then again there are people like us who will go out of our way to help. We helped coast gaurd one night on sag bay til midnight with our airboat. No one bought our fuel but we couldn't just leave people in the water either. People are pathetic these days, but lots of good folks still.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

naterade said:


> Glad you both made it out and are ok. You're obviously angry about a bad experience, but... calling essentially everyone on this board and in the field into your sights is a bit over the top.
> 
> A lot of guys go in for a dip. If I were fishing by you and you went into 3-4 feet of water, I'd give you a hand if needed it but wouldn't walk away from a flag unless you were screaming bloody murder.
> 
> ...



^This. For all we know the water could have been waist deep and you could easily get out. If that was the case then I don't see a real huge problem with the guys not helping you out. Judging everyone off of a few is messed up.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I think everyone needs to go prepared to help but in the same terms in lifesaving and fire training we were always taught to be safe first. I carry a rope and a throwable in my sled or bucket so I can safely help someome if needed. The other lesson is you need to be responsible for your own safety. Very few people go prepared to help someone in a break through.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

With this being one of your first posts and the reaction to the guy telling you that it was against the rules to mention that particular stream just makes me think you might have been the problem. Call it a hunch, but first impressions are a big thing.



> Thanks for the comments. As far as tannhd goes Mods should shut you down. I'm just a guy looking for a fishing spot within walking distance. It never fails to surprise me to find a jerk in the outdoors. I know there are a lot of helpful/caring outdoorsmen out there to help a guy out. And no one sees these guys, only the jackoffs like you! No wonder hunting/fishing is on the decline. If I was a kid why would I want to subject myself to someone like you. Mayne I'm just having a bad day.


----------



## detlions93 (Sep 28, 2012)

Water was 10-12 feet deep. We just kept trying to creak back onto the ice. It would break, but we kept going. 

And I'm sorry if I offended anyone. I didn't mean for this to be directed at everyone. Just very upset that three guys almost just watched as I died today


----------



## detlions93 (Sep 28, 2012)

Fredbearyooper, did you really say I was the problem? I fell through and its my fault? I hope I am just misunderstanding ur comment



FredBearYooper said:


> With this being one of your first posts and the reaction to the guy telling you that it was against the rules to mention that particular stream just makes me think you might have been the problem. Call it a hunch, but first impressions are a big thing.


----------



## detlions93 (Sep 28, 2012)

People continually surprise me, fredbearyooper, smh.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

detlions93 said:


> Fredbearyooper, did you really say I was the problem? I fell through and its my fault? I hope I am just misunderstanding ur comment


I'm just saying that judging by the way you have reacted to people you don't even know that they might be turned off to help you. Your proving it once again.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

detlions93 said:


> Water was 10-12 feet deep. We just kept trying to creak back onto the ice. It would break, but we kept going.
> 
> And I'm sorry if I offended anyone. I didn't mean for this to be directed at everyone. Just very upset that three guys almost just watched as I died today


You didn't die today, hell, obviously it wasn't even that severe because you are on here bitching about it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

toppm said:


> My buddy always calls Jenison--Time Warp Township. Who knows where those idiots are from. KARMA. Fred Bear Yooper --I appreciate your commitment and sacrifice for us but the picture and the saying made me immediately think --this guy must be under 24. Bottom line --you see someone in need or displeasure go help them who cares how deep the water is or whatever the circumstance. I am rambling now but yooper your argument seems odd coming from a medic.


Wrong and wrong. What does my age have to do with me being proud of what I do? Because I am older that 24. And if my argument seems odd to you, then you should go through EMT school, because the first thing they teach you is to make sure the scene is safe for you. There is no point hurting or killing yourself trying to get to someone.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

It's sincerely disheartening to see that compassion and empathy are so rare a quality in our community. 

I couldn't imagine not helping however I could...even if you'd have punched me in the face on the way by.

I'm embarrassed by some of these responses. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

It's not your fault they froze up like little schoolgirls, I would've pulled you out (with a rope of course)and gave you my dry pair of clothes. Sorry about your experience, more fishermen should be equipped for the other guy!

J.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Kelly Johnson said:


> It's sincerely disheartening to see that compassion and empathy are so rare a quality in our community.
> 
> I couldn't imagine not helping however I could...even if you'd have punched me in the face on the way by.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone is saying they wouldn't help, but that they just wouldn't run right up to them.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

FredBearYooper said:


> I don't think anyone is saying they wouldn't help, but that they just wouldn't run right up to them.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Oh right. You'd just be "turned off from helping" due to previous posts.

Base on YOUR previous posts... Not surprising.

Don't worry though, I'd still pull you out.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Oh right. You'd just be "turned off from helping" due to previous posts.
> 
> Base on YOUR previous posts... Not surprising.
> 
> ...


Whatever you say bud, I know what I would do and that's good enough for me.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mudpuppie (Apr 23, 2010)

Still no mention of depth. It would make a big difference if it was chest deep or shallower.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

mudpuppie said:


> Still no mention of depth. It would make a big difference if it was chest deep or shallower.


He said it was 12 foot.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

That to me would have cause an all out brawl on the ice.. that's just not right.. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Time to stop the arguing. Again


----------

